# Silver Dollar with Parrot fish?



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

How big is the tank?
I assume you mean parrot cichlid, correct?
Do you mean common plecos? Those get very large and produce a lot of waste. 
Silver dollars are schooling fish and shouldn't be kept alone. If I remember correctly, they can become aggressive when kept alone.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I think she has a 55, I'll have to be sure. I know about plecos, she can always give one to the pet store if they get out of hand. Yes a parrot cichlid I rescued from Walmart certain death last night. She said she'd take him but didn't know if he'd get along with the silver dollar. She's just getting this tank going. I told her she should probably get 1-2 more silvers if she keeps him. 

I told her she might just want to give him to the petstore and start a cichlid tank, might be easier.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

A schooling fish needs more than just a couple of friends. I would suggest at the bare minimum half a dozen, and a dozen or more is better. 
For a species that can reach 8" (there are several species) I do not know if that many are OK in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Probably not. I'll tell her it's probably best to get rid of that one. She wants some color. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

seriouslyfish.com is a great place to search for fish information. Tell her to look around on there and research future purchases beforehand. Also a great place to find fish suggestions/ideas.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Never kept them together but I was at a restaurant last weekend where they had a 55 gal tank with a parrot cichlid and 5 Silver dollars along with a few other fish including 2 common plecos. Very close to the set up you proposed. I would have considered this tank to be totally overstocked but the waitress said that they get along well and have been together in this tank for quite some time. So it seems possible. I would get at least 4 or 5 silver dollars with the cichlid. BTW their tank looked very well taken care of and the fish looked healthy and happy. They must do large regular water changes or have someone come and do it for them but I was impressed.
I myself have one silver dollar. His friend died 3 years ago. I got both of them from someone at work about 5 years ago. I never really wanted silver dollars and since this one is at least 10 years old, I do not want to buy more of them. He hangs out with a blue gourami all day long.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I told her to get rid of the bigger pleco to keep her tank cleaner and probably not the parrot fish. I didn't realize they could get up to 11". I think she might be better off with more smaller fish. Her granddaughter is a little special needs and she wants something she will enjoy watching too. Glowfish are pretty but expensive! She might try something like that.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

bad combo ,silver dollars are very active and fast swimmers and startle easily, parrot fish are shy and dossile fish, they would have a hard time getting the food and most likely be stressed form the silvers


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't know about the parrot fish but my silver dollar has got to be one of my laziest fish. He hardly ever moves. Only when food is added does he seem alive but even then my blue gourami swims circles around him.


----------

